# [SOLVED] Video card not recognized after crash



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all. My PC locked up during a game, and after restarting had a variety of display problems. Ran a virus scan and all of the Norton diagnostics and didn't see anything obvious. I have a Dell XPS720 with a GeForce 880 GTX card. I downloaded the new NVIDIA display driver 260.99, but this had no effect. I ran DXDIAG and no card is listed under Display devices. I could sure use some advice.

System Information
------------------
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100427-1636)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
System Model: Dell XPS720 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A06
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6850 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 860MB used, 3076MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/10/2004 07:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/13/2008 14:44:40, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Do you have more than one video card installed?

If not, you need to install the nVidia drivers. Per the print out above, it has defaulted to a generic driver

Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver.


Goto Add and Remove programs and uninstall any nVidia video drivers that are listed, reboot, and reinstall the latest nVidia drivers for your card.


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

I only have the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX card. I uninstalled the NVIDIA driver which was the new 260.99 version that I had just installed. In the Add/Remove programs, an icon for NVIDIA drivers remained, and I uninstalled that, but the icon remained. I reinstalled the new driver, but the new driver is still not recognized.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Please post the specs of your Power Supply
Make and Model
watts
Amps
Voltages

Run this program to remove any traces of the Nvidia Video (Display) *ONLY*:
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Boot into safe mode and try to install the driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-260.99-whql-driver.html

Bill


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

The power supply is CCC S&E, HP750P-00, 750 W, 100-240 V, 13 A. I used the Driver Sweeper to clean the NVIDIA display, but when I tried to check all the components, it would uncheck some. I tried this repeatedly, and when I restarted, the NVIDIA driver files were still there. I tried to install the new NVIDIA driver, but still have the same problems.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi,

Remove the Nvidia driver from both Add/Remove programs and in the Device Manager (may be under Display Adapter)

You should see an error in the Device Manager (Yellow !) depicting the Video (VGA) driver.

Do a manual install of the driver.

Download this driver (you may have already done so)
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp-260.99-whql-driver.html

Make a "new" folder and name it Nvidia
Note where this folder is

Extract (unzip) the nividia driver to the folder you made)

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (VGA)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder (Nvidia) you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi, I removed the Nvidia driver from both Add/Remove programs and in the Device Manager,but I don't see an error in the Device Manager depicting the Video (VGA) driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Did you reboot the system?


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Yes I rebooted. I tried again to uninstall the NVIDIA driver from the Device Manager, and this time got an error: "Failed to uninstall. The device may be required to boot up the computer." The NVIDIA icon was not removed from the Add or Remove Program list.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

See if this driver will install
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/video/R150893.EXE


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

OK, I tried again and this time I got the vga error and did the manual install. This time I got the error: "Cannot install this hardware. There was a problem installing this hardware: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX. An error occurred during the installation of the device. The system cannot find the file specified."


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi Again, I tried the new driver and got this error message: "The NVIDIA setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit."


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Please do this now that the Device Manager is showing the error

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Once again I can't delete the NVIDIA GeForce driver, but the error associated with this driver is: "This device cannot start (code 10). Under device instance ID:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0191&SUBSYS_039C10DE&REV_A2\4&3EF2EA1&0&0018


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi,
Lets try this

Run this program to remove any trace of the* Nvidia Video *driver ONLY:

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Then install the Dell driver here:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/video/R150893.EXE

I have checked the driver code of the Dell driver and it is a perfect match with the code you posted.

I am beginning to the the Card itself has failed.
If the driver above does not install open the tower (power disconnected) and try to reseat the Video card

See if the driver will install


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi Again, The Driver Sweeper won't remove the driver, and the last attempt caused the computer to crash. I reseated the NVIDIA card, but this had no effect. I tried to install the new driver, but this again had no effect. In the Device Manager the error code (yellow !) on the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 remains. Not looking good.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

See if a manual install will work

Use the DELL driver
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/video/R150893.EXE

Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

I am probably just doing something dumb here, but I have saved the driver you indicated to a file, gone to device driver, and tried to update from that file. I get the error: "The location you specified does not contain any device information files".


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Did you *unzip* (extract) the driver?

You have to unzip the driver to the folder
Not just save it to the folder

Right Click on the driver you downloaded
You should have a choice (unzip, extract)
Unzip it and a window should open
Browse to the folder you made.

Once done go back to the folder you made
You should see several folders and files
If so you did the unzip correctly

Now try to do a manual install of the driver as posted previously.

Bill


----------



## Ebeneezer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

I installed a new card, an NVIDIA 460 GTX, and everything works fine now. I figured that for $150, I would at worst get a nice upgrade. Thanks for your kind assistance. I learned a lot.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video card not recognized after crash*

Hi, 

I have my suspicions that the old card is bad.

Anyhow, I am glad the new card worked out for you.

Thanks,

Bill


----------

